

Grounch uses the Hunch API to recommend movies for groups of friends - jyli7
http://groun.ch/

======
jessepollak
Seems really useful. One thing I would love to see is a summary of why a
certain movie was recommended. Like:

"You and your friends all liked X and Y is very similar."

~~~
jordinl
This is a good idea, I'll investigate to see how easy it would be. Thanks

------
malandrew
Would love to see a blog post on how you used the Hunch API to recommend stuff
(movies or other things) between groups of friends.

~~~
jordinl
Hi there, I've cowritten the app. It's quite simple actually, in the API call
to get references you can specify a list of ids to get recommendations for.

